# New Car Showroom location



## momo (Jun 28, 2009)

Hi
Does anyone know if there are any places around Duquesa/Manilva areas;to buy a new car?
Just looking for something small so big Merc/Audi showrooms are no good.

I've tried googling but just get thousands of second hand car dealers, not that there's anything wrong with second hand car dealers but i'd like to know the price of a brand new small car.

Any help appreciated


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

Well for a brand new car you need to really go to a main dealer. Choose the make you want and go to their website and search for concessionarios (think thats the spelling).


----------



## momo (Jun 28, 2009)

Tried that Steve but cant pick up anything at all in or around that area, so assumed all main dealers are in major cities madrid, barcelona etc 
which is why i asked if anyone knew of a car showroom, could be a franchise but i'm sure i've seen them. 

Some of the sites are in Spanish, google cant translate so i'm not sure if i'm missing a link to the area.

Thanks anyway


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

momo said:


> Tried that Steve but cant pick up anything at all in or around that area, so assumed all main dealers are in major cities madrid, barcelona etc
> which is why i asked if anyone knew of a car showroom, could be a franchise but i'm sure i've seen them.
> 
> Some of the sites are in Spanish, google cant translate so i'm not sure if i'm missing a link to the area.
> ...


tell me what you're googling for & I'll have a go - what make?


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

There are no new car dealers that I am aware of in Sabinillas/Manilva. 

In Estepona there is a Seat dealer (which would probably suit your needs) also Renault, Chevrolet and almost certainly many others. 

Marbella and Algeciras will have them all.


----------



## momo (Jun 28, 2009)

xabiachica said:


> tell me what you're googling for & I'll have a go - what make?


No particular make or model, just a small car.
I wanted to know how prices compare with here, eg new VW and Citroen.

When i google it just brings up mainly UK dealers


----------



## momo (Jun 28, 2009)

jimenato said:


> There are no new car dealers that I am aware of in Sabinillas/Manilva.
> 
> In Estepona there is a Seat dealer (which would probably suit your needs) also Renault, Chevrolet and almost certainly many others.
> 
> Marbella and Algeciras will have them all.


Thanks will try again


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

momo said:


> No particular make or model, just a small car.
> I wanted to know how prices compare with here, eg new VW and Citroen.
> 
> When i google it just brings up mainly UK dealers


you need to use google.es 

Grupo Antonio Guerrero | AC 99 Motor | Citroën Marbella | Citroën San Pedro | Citroën Estepona | Concesionario Oficial Citroën para Marbella, San Pedro y Estepona | Taller Oficial Citroën | Servicio Oficial Citroën en Marbella, San Pedro y Estepona

googletranslated version

Google Translate



Volkswagen Malaga Safamotor - Tu concesionario Volkswagen en Malaga, Fuengirola y Marbella


googletranslated version

Google Translate


----------

